# engraving



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

where are good places to get items engraved?


----------



## Abu Dhabi Girl (Sep 20, 2009)

*Engraving in Dubai*

You should go to the guy in the Khan Murjan souq at Wafi City - he is in the Guiness Book of Records I think!He engraves on anything you want, and is so lovely an friendly too.


----------



## Abu Dhabi Girl (Sep 20, 2009)

Oooh to correct myself, he isnt in the Guiness Book or World Records, but that isn't to say he isn't incredibly talented!

Magazine - The National Newspaper


----------

